#  > 【煦風草原】 生活分享區 >  > 攝影寫真 >  > [遊記] 日本神社的龍石像

## Argraox_Rena

最近去日本取材, 照了一些有趣的東西.
主要是京都. 





就無視蜘蛛網跟鳥便便吧, 畢竟神龍是碰不得的, 被旁邊觀眾看到也不是很好.

-------------
更多圖片詳見下集

----------


## Argraox_Rena

-----------------
圖片色彩描述 ProPhoto (Adobe)
器材 Canon 5DsR,
鏡頭 EF 11-24mm f/4L USM, EF 70-300mm f/4-5.6L IS USM











-------------------

注意 !! 龍神 !!
祈請 健康長壽、病氣全快




附贈錢箱, 喔還有次回預告 XD

加密訊息
文章的這一部分必須付費才能夠瀏覽，需要 1.00 樂園幣。

已經有  隻獸付費瀏覽這一篇文章，作者獲得的收入為  樂園幣。



已付費瀏覽會員名單：




------------------
世界文化遺產, 天龍寺. 院藏畫卷, 限時展出.


去搭妖怪電車, 嵐山車站的龍之池. 這是一個能在擋車時順便泡腳的車站耶~~

----------

